# best place to own 1 BR in Reem Island?



## ahmedwk (May 27, 2013)

hi all,
I am looking to buy a 1 BR in reem island. It seems there is so many offerings nowadays in Reem Island.
I am not going to reside,but going to rent it out. so where do you think I should buy it? I want the highest rental yield possible (i.e. highest rent / apartment price) but more importantly, I want an apartment that is highly-in-demand, such that it will always be occupied.
One of the agents I talked too, said that sun tower is the best followed by Sky, gate, marina blue and Tala.
what do you think?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

well, if the tower is in high demand, wouldn't the sale price be higher too, effectively yielding a similar return?
Looking at prices, Marina Blue seems to be "cheap". I would also recommend Ocean Terrace and RAK Tower.


----------



## ahmedwk (May 27, 2013)

thank you. Rental yield is very important but also is being in high demand. I don't want to buy a flat and then fail to rent it.
Cityscape is coming in 2 weeks. I might go visit the exhibition to get an idea before buying.
also i heared it is a better idea to wait till summer, since the prices usually drop due to the increase in supply and lower demand (people leaving UAE).
what do you think?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ahmedwk said:


> also i heared it is a better idea to wait till summer, since the prices usually drop due to the increase in supply and lower demand (people leaving UAE).


I haven't bought an apartment so can't really say for buying apartments. But for rentals this holds true.


----------

